# Neuer Monitor WQHD 27" oder 32"



## Mercator80000 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Nun ist bei mir ein neuer Monitor fällig.
Ich stelle mal in den Raum, dass alle momentan im Handel befindlichen Monitore mittlerweile besser als mein jetziger sind.

Ich habe mal zwei Monitore rausgesucht.
Die Frage, die sich als erstes stellt geht aber erst einmal um die Größe. 

Es soll ein WQHD Monitor werden.
Wer hat Erfahrung, was die Darstellung/Skalierung angeht bei 27 und 32"?

32" z.B. LG 32GK850F-B
27" z.B. Dell S2719DGF

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Max 500€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Samsung S24B370H

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

Saphirre RX580

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Gaming 30%
Film 40%
Office 30%

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

Freesync (Freesync2?)
144Hz
Kein Curved Panel


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich finde einen 32" mit WQHD zu groß. Ich würde eher zu dem 27" und WQHD raten. Wobei natürlich der Sitzabstand da eine Rolle spielt.
Außerdem mußt Du mit einer RX 580 ein paar Kompromisse eingehen. Ich weiß wovon ich rede  habs ja auch so.
Guckst Du hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/2/
Gruß T.


----------



## Mercator80000 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Tolotos66
Danke für deine Meinung dazu.

Sitzabstand ist halt stark unterschiedlich, je nachdem ob Office/Spiel (ca. 0,8m) oder Film (ca. 3m) schauen angesagt ist. Für Filme wäre halt 32" schon schöner...

Die RX 580 ist den hohen Kartenpreisen im letzten Jahr geschuldet. Hatte dann erst einmal eine günftige Übergangslösung gesucht. Irgendwann wird die auch mal ersetzt.

AMD Ryzen 7/2700, 16GB, Taichi Board


----------



## BeaverCheese (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo.

Ich habe zufällig einen 32" (LG 32GK850G) und einen 27"-Monitor (Viewsonic XG2703-GS) mit WQHD-Auflösung hier.

Zuerst hatte ich den Viewsonic und der hat mir von den Farben und Blickwinkeln sehr gut gefallen. Es fehlte mir jedoch etwas an Größe in der Höhe.
Dann habe ich günstig den LG gesehen und gekauft und bin mit dem jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Die Farben sind nicht ganz so intensiv wie beim Viewsonic und bei schrägem Blickwinkel werden sie zum Rand etwas blass, aber wenn man gerade davor sitzt, hat auch der LG ein sehr gutes Bild.
Das Panel ist für VA sehr sehr reaktionsschnell. Mit Overdrive sind keine Schlieren erkennbar.
Auch die Pixeldichte finde ich in Ordnung. Wenn du den Monitor einzeln ohne Vergleich mit höher auflösenden Geräten betreibst, wirst du mit der Bildschärfe und Schrift auf dem Monitor sicher zufrieden sein.

Ich kann dir den 32-Zoll-LG also empfehlen.

Hier noch ein Foto zum Größenvergleich.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juni 2019)

Ohne zu den Monitoren selbst etwas zu sagen, einzig wegen den DPI-Werten und der Größe: Ich würde auch bei WQHD schon einen 32" bevorzugen. Ich habe zwar selbst "noch" einen 27" mit FullHD, aber dessen 82 DPI sind für mich total in Ordnung. Und ein 32" mit WQHD hat mit 90-92 DPI sogar noch eine höhere Pixeldichte. ^^


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ohne zu den Monitoren selbst etwas zu sagen, einzig wegen den DPI-Werten und der Größe: Ich würde auch bei WQHD schon einen 32" bevorzugen. Ich habe zwar selbst "noch" einen 27" mit FullHD, aber dessen 82 DPI sind für mich total in Ordnung. Und ein 32" mit WQHD hat mit 90-92 DPI sogar noch eine höhere Pixeldichte. ^^



Den mußt Du aber auch mit einer RX 580 befeuern können 
Gruß T.


----------



## Mercator80000 (4. Juni 2019)

Werde heute Nachmittag mal die örtlichen Händler abklappern...

Die momentane Graka sollte nicht zwingend limitieren. Der Monitor wird wohl deutl. länger genutzt, als die momentan verbaute RX580.

Wenn gespielt wird, dann eher so in Richtung Witcher oder Fallout. Kein CSGO, keine Rennsimu oder so.

Nachtrag:
Aus Verkehrs und Zeitgründen nur den hiesigen Mediamarkt und Metro geschafft. Bei beiden war die Auswahl mies bis nicht vorhanden, was wqhd allgemein betrifft...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juni 2019)

Mercator80000 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Aus Verkehrs und Zeitgründen nur den hiesigen Mediamarkt und Metro geschafft. Bei beiden war die Auswahl mies bis nicht vorhanden, was wqhd allgemein betrifft...



In manchen Städten haben selbst die größten Fachmärkte keine gute Auswahl an Monitoren und die Monitore die in den Läden stehen sind meistens nicht die nach denen man suchen würde. Ist zumindest bisher meine Erfahrung gewesen.


32 Zoll finde ich für wqhd auch in Ordnung, allerdings muss man da ganz schön aufpassen was für ein Panel geliefert wird. Letztens habe ich mir ein paar wqhd 32 Zöller angeschaut und die hatten alle starkes BLB. Aber da man das von vielen Monitoren kennt... Ich würde ja direkt auf 4k 32 Zoll setzen. Samsung bietet da ein paar Modelle mit va Panel für unter 400€ an. Hm du möchtest ein 144hz Panel. (Manche Linux Distributionen haben bei 60hz ein deutlich besseres/tearingfreieres Bild als Windows.)
Dann wird das mit 4k natürlich nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Juni 2019)

Ich arbeite im Büro auf 32 Zoll in WQHD und zocke daheim auf 27 Zoll WQHD, bin also beides gewohnt und mir fällt der Pixeldichte-Unterschied absolut nicht auf. Daher finde ich: Einfach die Größe kaufen, die einem taugt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juni 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich arbeite im Büro auf 32 Zoll in WQHD und zocke daheim auf 27 Zoll WQHD, bin also beides gewohnt und mir fällt der Pixeldichte-Unterschied absolut nicht auf. Daher finde ich: Einfach die Größe kaufen, die einem taugt.



32 Zoll Wqhd im Büro? Warum ist das nicht Standard? 27 Zoll Full Hd ist ja leider immer noch bei vielen die Standard Büro Ausstattung.

Ich sehe zwar einen Unterschied zwischen 27 Zoll wqhd und 32 Zoll Wqhd aber da die Größe des Monitors in diesem Fall mehr Platz und trotzdem anständige dpi bietet, kann man so einen Monitor ruhig kaufen, wenn man Glück mit dem Panel hat.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Juni 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 32 Zoll Wqhd im Büro? Warum ist das nicht Standard?



Für mich als Hardware-Redakteur, der den Fachbereich Monitore betreut, ist das Standard   Irgendwelche Vorzüge hat ja jeder Job. Dafür habe ich aber auch als Arbeitsrechner nur eine Gurke mit einem 2012er i5


----------

